# What is your most difficult obstacle?



## psgolf7 (Apr 28, 2010)

This question is for everyone.
What is the one roadblock that is preventing you to get you to the next level in golf? 
What type of guidance have you received (golf magazine, friend, etc.) and why hasn't it worked?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Correct alignment is my personal golf demon I would suppose. I hit the ball in the middle of my club face most of the time with crisp contact. I have decent distance. It's consistent accuracy where I fall short, that's because of an inconsistent alignment issue. When my alignment is on tract, I can break 80. When it's not, most of the time I break 90.

Why do I sometimes have alignment issues, when I know it's the culprit? I just don't focus on that part of my swing as much as I should, or even want to. Focusing means added work, and I don't play golf to work at it. I play to relax, and play the ball as it lies. That's why my game, although better than average, is a bit on the stagnant side. Of course there are times when the competitive juices start to flow, and I am playing with someone who is of competitive value that causes me to work a little harder at playing better. Those are fun times too. But for the most part, I just like to hit the ball, find it, and then hit it again. 

As for personal golf instruction I have had a little, but it's not something I make room for on my golfing plate. I just don't trust the majority of the instructors that I run into, and I believe most of the good ones are on a tour some where, helping professionals. When I say afford, I think good, quality instruction takes time. Time as in months, maybe years for some. The golf swing can't be taught in a short time frame. A $30-$50 bill for one 1/2 hour lesson is a short lived band aid. A person who wants complete, quality instruction to get to consistent low scoring is looking at many hours of instruction, and thousands of dollars. Then after achieving their low scoring goal, there will need to be continued instruction to stay at that level. More thousands of dollars. However, I have had some very good short game instruction, which has helped my scoring more than anything else. I am happy with having a better than average handicap that keeps me interested in the game.

I do have a few books on the golf swing, and the better ones contain information on the cause, and effect of both good and bad golf shots. The problem with books is that most of them are not what I would say are complete with their instructional information. That, or they get to deep in instruction that the reader is lost at page one. If the golfer knows what causes various golf shots, then they will have a better understanding of their own golf swing. When the golfer understands their own swing, they will score better.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

First let me say, welcome to Golf Forum.

I currently have a couple of things I'm working on in my swing. First I'm trying to change my swing plain to more of a sweep instead of coming down on the ball and the other is swing tempo. I'm trying to slow my swing to achieve what I hope is better control. I think these two things are my biggest hurdles at the moment. That said, I don't think my game really has "levels" I slowly improve over time, I've never had a 5 point score drop break through. I slowly improve, slip a little, make up ground and move up a little further. As I work at it, my average score just sort of drops slowly, if that makes any sense.

I sort of feel the same way about formal instruction that Frog does, I don't have the money for real coaching and I've never thought bits and pieces from a local pro would do much good other than to confuse me, so I have never had any formal lessons. One of my best friends taught me the game back in the early 90s, he went to college on a golf scholarship and I trusted him. We played 3 or 4 times a week when I lived in Texas, he taught me most of what I know about golf. My mom (a scratch golfer) has helped me a lot in the past as well, but I live to far from her now to get to play regularly.

I do listen to a good golf buddy of mine when he tries to give advice, but he's only about 10 shots a round better than me, so we more discuss what he thinks might be happening and experiment with shots a bit to see if we have it figured out. Playing with him over the last couple of months has definitely helped my game, though. I do have several golf books I like and particularly like Hank Haney's swing instructional book. I also watch some instructional videos online, but that's pretty rare. I mostly just play and try to get better, I know _what_ to do I just have to make it happen.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Inconsistent swings when I get tired towards the end of the round. I'll tend to come over the top and pull the ball.


----------



## psgolf7 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I think it will help me narrow down my paper topic!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

psgolf7 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I think it will help me narrow down my paper topic!


As contributors, I presume we will be paid the big bucks!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Perhaps you will share the finished product with us?


psgolf7 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I think it will help me narrow down my paper topic!


----------

